# therapuetic and grade a essential oils



## rszuba (Dec 6, 2009)

ok i have been trying to read up on essential oils grades.

in your opinion what is your view. i have read from a young living site that they say them and only one other us dist. sells real therapuetic eo's.

i read mountain rose herbs said they do the test like yl and they have therapeutic grade. 

i make lotion bars and some of my friends told me they use on their lips, i told them i would not adise it. they do it anyway. i guess with all the chemical lipsticks on the market how bad could it be?

what about all these other site that say they are therapuetic grade. i get a lot of oils from wsp and tell my customers that my products are aromatherapuetic. and natural, but i question this now.
thanks in advance,
renee


----------



## carebear (Dec 6, 2009)

Um, YL is about the LAST organization I'd trust.  Seriously - how could they possibly be the ONLY producer of therapeutic grade EOs when aromatherapy has been around for centuries and they haven't?

I don't know about WSP and their EOs, but I trust MRH and you can also go to Essential Oils University (essentialoils.org)


----------



## rszuba (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks carebear. i want to buy quality eo's wish it wasn't so expensive. want to be able to tell people my products are natural-- guess they are to an extent.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 11, 2009)

Liberty Naturals is a reputable essential oil company. I've used them for years. I have also bought from http://www.av-at.com/ . If you want wholesale prices there, you will need to email them for the password.

YL oil are of average quality and very overpriced.


----------

